# Fishing at Breezy point



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Has anyone fished there? I am looking around Chesapeake Beach for some good spots as it is pretty close to me. Can anyone enlighten me on the fishing there and North Point also? Thanks in advance!:beer:


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Thunderchild said:


> Has anyone fished there? I am looking around Chesapeake Beach for some good spots as it is pretty close to me. Can anyone enlighten me on the fishing there and North Point also? Thanks in advance!:beer:


Good spot closed at dark, pier is small thats all I got.


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Is there anywhere near there you can fish at night? What can you catch there?


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Thunderchild said:


> Is there anywhere near there you can fish at night? What can you catch there?


Solomon island pier 24/7 all kinds of fishes blue/rock/croaker/spot/perch


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

gpwf20c said:


> Solomon island pier 24/7 all kinds of fishes blue/rock/croaker/spot/perch


Thanks. I am going to have to check that one out!


----------



## MmMmTOCINO (Mar 2, 2014)

If you can't find it online I think it's also called the pepper Langley fishing pier


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.the-chesapeake.com/2014/...t-free-beach-fishing-freeloaders-carted-cops/


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

UglyStickIT said:


> http://www.the-chesapeake.com/2014/...t-free-beach-fishing-freeloaders-carted-cops/


So what kinda of website is that? What the hell does "(PIER IS FREE BUT MARYLAND CHARGES A LATINO TAX AT THE TOLL BOOTH)" Mean? I'm pretty confused.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Lmao Windrift00.


----------

